# Cleaning Wheels Once Waxed



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

After spending six hours removing, cleaning and sealing the alloys with Poorboys Well Sealant, what's the best way to clean them whilst minimising the loss of the wax? Seems to me that brushes like the EZ Clean, although _quite_ soft, will just scrape the wax off, so I've avoided that, yet light jet washing doesn't remove all the brake dust either. 
So what methods do you guys use/suggest?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I clean my wheels with normal shampoo and a microfibre noodle mitt once they have been sealed.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I use a 15:1 dilution of G101, and pressure rinse off the worst, then I have a cheap (ish) wash'n'wax shampoo bought 2 for 1 when I see it and wash with a 2bm a wheel woolie and an older noodle mitt, with a brush for the wheel bolt apertures.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but PB wheel sealant will probably only last you about a month. Its not great on durability.

Your best bet next time you take them off and deep clean them is to stick a ceramic coating on afterwards which will last 1-2 years and make them a breeze to clean with just a jet wash at times!

If your wanting a jet wash for 90-95% clean then your going to be looking at a ceramic coating not a paste wax unfortunately.

Back to your original question, now they are protected i would plan to use a pre wash or snow foam first and treat them as you would the car. Then i wouldnt use any wheel cleaners as such. Just body shampoo will do the trick now


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but PB wheel sealant will probably only last you about a month. Its not great on durability.


Didn't want to be first to post on this - but i agree. My first thoughts were "Thats alot of hours and effort for not much protection" 

As above; either Ceramic coat in future ; or at least use one of the more heat resistant sealants like FKP1000; or if you search ebay theres many other (Mold release) type options out there that are more hardy / heat resistant than standard coatings.

Washing as per the paint on your car should then do the trick. I even add a little QD spray on mine afterwards (BSD) for a final sacrificial layer and find they always clean very easily come wash time....

Good luck.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The least impacted wash technique, so that EZ Go brush will not damage the barrel.

Have fun.

JohnTht.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

You need to be as gentle as possible so use what you use on the rest of the car, typically pH neutral snowfoam and pH neutral car soap at the right dilution, agitated.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Same experience as Gixxer6.

I use FK1000P as I don't do masses of miles or create a huge amount of brake dust.

I don't use a pressure washer.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

sevenfourate said:


> Didn't want to be first to post on this - but i agree. My first thoughts were "Thats alot of hours and effort for not much protection"
> 
> As above; either Ceramic coat in future ; or at least use one of the more heat resistant sealants like FKP1000; or if you search ebay theres many other (Mold release) type options out there that are more hardy / heat resistant than standard coatings.
> 
> ...


One thing i didnt pick up in my post was the drying stage.

I tend to use a warm air blower so im not touching mine as there gloss black and mark far too easily


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Derek Mc said:


> I use a 15:1 dilution of G101.....


Interesting. G101? On sealed wheels? Even at 15.1, won't that just strip it off?


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Jonny_R said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but PB wheel sealant will probably only last you about a month. Its not great on durability.
> 
> Your best bet next time you take them off and deep clean them is to stick a ceramic coating on afterwards which will last 1-2 years and make them a breeze to clean with just a jet wash at times!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input and advice. It's amazing the differences in opinions on the PB sealant. But yes, it's was slog; letting it dry between 3 coats of the stuff. It was also difficult due to a back injury I have. I have just been using ValetPro SnoFoam and Autoglym or Maguires Gold Class shampoo on the entire car including the wheels, on which I've used a microfibre brush, and I then dried them with a vacuum which has a blowing feature.

So, clearly ceramic is the way to go; can I ask which one you used?

Thanks to everyone who's taken the time to respond.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Numskull said:


> Thanks for the input and advice. It's amazing the differences in opinions on the PB sealant. But yes, it's was slog; letting it dry between 3 coats of the stuff. It was also difficult due to a back injury I have. I have just been using ValetPro SnoFoam and Autoglym or Maguires Gold Class shampoo on the entire car including the wheels, on which I've used a microfibre brush, and I then dried them with a vacuum which has a blowing feature.
> 
> So, clearly ceramic is the way to go; can I ask which one you used?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's taken the time to respond.


As suggested ceramic will last for ages or alternatively try Wowo's crystal sealant. You would be looking at a genuine 6 months or longer, easy to apply and reapply as a top up, it's a simple spray or wipe.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Numskull said:


> Thanks for the input and advice. It's amazing the differences in opinions on the PB sealant. But yes, it's was slog; letting it dry between 3 coats of the stuff. It was also difficult due to a back injury I have. I have just been using ValetPro SnoFoam and Autoglym or Maguires Gold Class shampoo on the entire car including the wheels, on which I've used a microfibre brush, and I then dried them with a vacuum which has a blowing feature.
> 
> So, clearly ceramic is the way to go; can I ask which one you used?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's taken the time to respond.


Ive tried a few over the years and wheels and all much of a muchness. Ive tried Carpro DLUX, Gtech C5 and Carbon Collective Platinum Wheel.


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Cheers Jonny R. I’ll have to invest in some.


----------

